# Vamoots CR - An 'Endurance' Bike??



## MTBDad

I am in the late stages of buying my next frameset. I am a recent convert to the road after 15+ years of MTB. My first and current bike is the Giant Defy Advanced. Seemed like a good way to intro myself to the road and am now rady to upgrade. I was pretty set on the S-Works Roubaix or the Felt Z1, but as an owner of a Moots MTB, thought I should give them a look as I know the quality of their work is amazing. Spent some time on the phone today with Wrench Science and learned that for no upcharge, I could get a 'stock' Vamoots CR and have them swap to the headtube from the next size up (1.5cm longer). This brings the Vamoots to very close to the more upright position of my Giant. Can anyone lend an opinion on the Vamoots as a viable option for me?? I guess I;m wondering if,even with the longer heatube, this frame is too 'racy' for me. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## stover

I have a MTB background too and had ridden a Moots YBB in the past. I recently got a custom Vamoots with a taller head tube and a bit more angled top tube. Be aware that the "free" head tube upgrade was before 2010-11. They don't seem to be doing this any longer. Either way its worth it. In my case with the few changes I made my Vamoots is more comfortable then my 2010 Specialized Roubaix. If your looking for an endurance class bike I would look at the Vamoots not the CR.


----------



## Turf

*Head Tube*

I have a new CR and I noted that with my previous road bikes I needed about 25 cm of spacers under my stem. With my CR, I only needed 10 cm to get the same drop from my seat. So, you may want to go to a shop with a Moots on the floor and check out your positions.

The Moots CR is a racy frame but it is also very smooth on rough roads. While I would not necessarily consider it an "endurance bike", I think it would be a fine long-distance ride---especially if you ride over rough roads. I have been really suprised how much smoother it is compared to my carbon bike.


----------



## jkaber

I do a lot of longer rides a went with a vamoots with the extended height head tube. I purchased the frame this summer and this upgrade was free. Rather than have a tall head tube above the top tube, it looks like they welded the top tube higher on the head tube and sloped the top tube slightly. I also got the moots open trail stem so that I could do a +6 rise.


----------



## SurfSailRide

Good thread, and thanks for the input... I've posted already in other threads, but I'd like to hear some feedback from you folks as well (sorry for the hijack! But hopefully this info will help you too!)

I'm currently own a 2010 Roubaix and 2007 CAAD9. Right now I'm looking for "the bike" - one which will be comfortable enough for weekend epics, but aggressive enough to handle crits. The Roubaix is obviously smooth as anything, but not a race machine, and I can't swap parts back and forth between frames on a daily basis. 

I'm currently looking at a never ridden 2009 S-Works Tarmac frame for $1800, or a brand new 2010 left over Vamoots CR for $2200. Should I buy the Tarmac, build it up, and keep the Roubaix? Sell both the Roubaix and CAAD9 frames, and throw my parts on the Vamoots CR? I'm leaning towards the Moots, but would like to hear other's theoretical opinions...


----------



## csycle

*A slight expansion of the scope of the original question...*

I noticed that this thread has been idle for a while but I am just joining this forum as I am in the market for a new road bike for the first time in quite a few years and am considering a Vamoots as I narrow the vast field of choices. I am currently riding two Reynolds 531 steel frames - primarily a Gilmore (built up with Campy Record and ridden since 1993) and a Peugeot PKN-10 (owned and ridden since 1980) but my friends all have new carbon bikes and, like Janice Joplin, I must make amends. While I have not made the final decision to go Moots - or even Ti over carbon, I'm curious as to the ride difference between the standard Vamoots, CR, and RSL. I'm aware of the differences in standard geometry among the three models, but with the option of changing head tube lengths etc it seems possible to achieve the appropriate ride position (I'm 52, don't really race any more, and generally do rides between 40-120 miles) on any one of the three. I don't have any history with Moots but my LBS is a dealer (also for Scott and Giant). Sorry to be so long winded and hope it isn't inappropriate to hijack an existing thread with a similar question - feel free to set me straight! - but any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## quinnlogan

csycle, I had similar thoughts when I purchased my Vamoots CR early this year. My prior bike was a Trek Madone, and was curious how the slight geometry changes would suit me. The CR posted slightly more aggressive geometry (1 cm shorter head tube). To my surprise, with the complete build, I still find the Moots more comfortable. I think with the headset installed as well, it put the geometry very close to my previous bikes. There are so many small variables it's so difficult to quantify what a bike will feel like until it's complete, but you can definitely get a good guess if you've ridden a variety of fits over the years.


----------



## csycle

Thanks for your thoughts quinnlogan - I really appreciate your input! I have been riding a variety of carbon bikes these past few weeks and am beginning to get a feel for the various geometry differences - but as you mentioned there are so many variables! Sadly there are no moots to ride nearby - or any other Ti for that matter. LBS that is moots dealer has none built up and have really been dragging their feet since I went in to get measured - guess they don't think I'm too serious or whatever. Am considering calling moots directly. Thanks again for weighing in.


----------



## Yangpei

I have a Vamoots CR stock 56cm bike set up with S&S couplers. The bike is super comfortable to ride and very responsive. It replaced my Seven Elium SG (which was also very comfortable, but a little flexy). My other 2 road bikes are a Dogma 60.1 and a Cento1. The Moots is probably the most comfortable of the bunch to ride.


----------



## sbsbiker

csycle said:


> Thanks for your thoughts quinnlogan - I really appreciate your input! I have been riding a variety of carbon bikes these past few weeks and am beginning to get a feel for the various geometry differences - but as you mentioned there are so many variables! Sadly there are no moots to ride nearby - or any other Ti for that matter. LBS that is moots dealer has none built up and have really been dragging their feet since I went in to get measured - guess they don't think I'm too serious or whatever. Am considering calling moots directly. Thanks again for weighing in.


If you are really serious, Moots has a great demo program. Contact the factory and find out when they will be in your neck of the woods, or ask about getting a demo sent to your LBS. I would think a call from the factory to your LBS about a customer wanting a test ride would get the LBS on track to sell you a bike.


----------



## pgsky

As a Moots rep explained it to me - the Vamoots and Vamoots CR are all day bikes and the RSL is a "40 mile bike" - meaning that the RSL being a stiffer design may not be as comfortable on longer rides.

I have a Vamoots CR and in the 17 months I have owned it, I have put on over 14,000 miles. Yes, it's really comfortable on long rides.


----------



## csycle

*Thanks for all the input!*

I have pretty much decided on the CR - just trying to decide whether to go with the longer head tube, and will definitely pursue getting a test bike - that seems smart from several angles.

I really do appreciate all the information!


----------



## FTR

csycle said:


> I have pretty much decided on the CR - just trying to decide whether to go with the longer head tube, and will definitely pursue getting a test bike - that seems smart from several angles.
> 
> I really do appreciate all the information!


I just had this built through Koiled over here in Australia.
I drew it up on Bikecad based around the older model Vamoots, but with a 10mm longer HT and some changes to the head angle to accommodate the more readily available 43 deg fork.
The big benefit to me was this allowed me to only run 5mm of spacers instead of 15mm. This probably makes it stiffer in the front too, but I dont know that I can feel it (then again I have not sprinted on it out of the saddle much and have not taken it out climbing yet either,
Other than that it feels the same as my Moots compact to ride (position wise anyway).


----------

